# Suche passende Linux-Distributation



## THE_HELL (27. Dezember 2013)

Wie die Überschrift schon sagt, suche ich eine Linux-Distributation. Ich möchte aus einer alten Workstation ein Mediaplayer erstellen. Die Workstation hat eine 1GB SSD. Daher muss die Distributation ziemlich klein sein. Abspielen möchte ich die Filme mit dem Plugin Pipelight, als Ersatz für Silverlight.


----------



## ikosaeder (2. Januar 2014)

Schau mal hier.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alte_Hardware/Sonstige_Distributionen


----------



## THE_HELL (3. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich werde gleich mal Arch Linux ausprobieren.


----------



## Klein0r (4. Januar 2014)

Wo liegen die Filme denn? Ich bin immernoch riesen Fan von XBMC


----------



## THE_HELL (4. Januar 2014)

Ich möchte die Filme von Lovefilm streamen.


----------

